# ScreenPlay 5000



## kpierce (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello,
I have a screenplay 5000 in my media room and it is hanging from the ceiling. 

Is there some type of setup/remote I can get where I don't have to point the remote at the ceiling to get it to come on? Someone told me about an RF relay.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm certain that there is something out there. But I have to say that I have never experienced this problem with my BenQ and my harmony remotes. The signal bounces off the screen/walls and back at the pj no problem. :dontknow: Plus, what do you really have to do other than turn it on?


----------



## kpierce (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks.

I guess I am just being lazy. When I have tell someone, kids, babysitter, etc. it would just be easier to just say press the power button.

Thanks for the info.
Kp


----------

